# Water Obstacles!



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

They sure do look like fun!
The hurdles would be great for getting increased height and distance jumping!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

LibertyME said:


> They sure do look like fun!
> The hurdles would be great for getting increased height and distance jumping!!


They sell a non-water version of those, too, in case you want to work on that and remain dry!

Do you ever use a plexi stick over the broad jump in training?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

The wet footing would be a major concern to me. Not something I would be interested in chancing. 
The hurdle concept can be done cheaper via PVC piping and connectors from HomeDepot/Lowes in my opinion.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I didn't use a plexi stick..
Lib wasnt nec having probs jumping flat....but rather walking over...
When I backed up and ...and 'taught' (instead of assuming she knew the point of the exercise) her that the expectaion was to jump all the boards - no matter the spacing inbetween no matter 2 boards or three or four....then the problem was solved... 
I used chicken wire...found it to be a pain in the neck...instead chose to just go slow...

But I think she would fly HIGH over the water hurdles!! LOL


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

agree Hank one would really have to be _sure_ you had good drainage/footing...
Ive seen those crazy agility people run in POURING rain and worried about them (people and dogs) slipping on the wet grass...YIKES!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeah, footing was my first thought, too. Assuming you could find a way to keep it safe (proper drainage, etc.) it looks like great fun! Of course, I may be biased today since it's about 100 degrees outside!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We saw these and thought they were hysterical. Belle my lab would never go for it but Teddi would LOVE it. 

I would like my DH to try to make something perhaps not a jump but a hydro tunnel. Though Teddi may never come out. I bet it would not be too hard. 

Belle likes water to swim in ONLY. Teddi thinks it is a crime to be dry and clean.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Haha, I wonder how many people are going to actually buy those and end up with dogs who squint while they're jumping and jump really inefficiently as high as they can to avoid getting wet : Although Dusty would appreciate running under the "doggie drencher" on some days.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Of course I see possible problems with these but they DO look like fun! I know mine would love it!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Even though we don't do agility Caue would love one of those.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

I was impressed by what a beautiful jumper the dog in the video is.


----------

